
Operation Troll The NSA - cmb320
http://trollthensa.com/
======
300bps
What they need is for the site to randomly generate a more unique phrase for
each person that loads the page.

Basically, come up with a list of trigger words and then work them into
innocuous sections of text in a random manner. That way "they" can't filter
out the text being sent.

~~~
Achshar
Yea, that sounds quite obvious right? If the supposed fake hate speech is a
constant then all they have to do is put an if statement somewhere to make an
exception about this specific email.

~~~
brbcoding
Yep, seems like an easy thing to bypass. Might be better to search for these
keywords within tweets or fb updates and create a script based on that (re-
scrape every x users so that it changes).

------
Yver
Oh look, it's Jam Echelon Day again.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=jam+echelon+day](https://www.google.com/search?q=jam+echelon+day)

~~~
serf
oh look, governments keep enacting shitty ideas.

------
sevkih
Who comes up with these? Do you really think they won't check the sha of that
text against something? Imagine the 100 billion dollars of "Buy boner pills @
onlinepharmacy.ru" type emails which make the 68.6% of all the email sent
worldwide, do they really think that they can top that?

if (mail.sha ==
"6ead421c0d8c4e36dbe5c4f5b2f14d93fa634da65f024f6440e4cafc13e7d0e4")
irs_audit(mail.sender);

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
They still have to waste CPU cycles comparing either the plaintext or the
checksum as you suggest.

If nothing else it makes their server room A/C more expensive.

------
bighi
You're lucky that the NSA has no way to read everything you're planning on the
internet, or else it would be all a waste of time.

~~~
Justsignedup
he set the private=true meta tag on the site. YESH!

------
dalke
Occasionally call phone numbers at random.

Ask about the weather. How was the ball game? Don't take long.

Then hang up.

Associations networks will hate us if we all do that.

------
icey
If you're an emacsen, M-x spook will do the trick

------
quchen
> F my life, right?

Better censor yourself or the NSA will think you're rude. If what you want to
say is "fuck" man up and spell it out.

------
refrigerator
This seems like a joke that got overdone - I can imagine someone saying 'hey
it would be funny if the whole world emailed each suspicious shit to troll the
NSA' across a dinner table but any more than that and it stops being funny

------
whiskeychaser
"They" will just filter out that specific script.

------
Cakez0r
Is this really relevant to HN? There's nothing of substance in the content at
all.

Reddit is a much more relevant platform for mildly interesting stuff that's
happening on the internet. I wish the mods would be more aggressive with
moderating submissions.

------
maresca
Until they add an ignore rule specifically for this text.

~~~
oelmekki
Indeed. This would need to go through one of automatic writing app we see from
time to time.

------
angrydev
If the NSA is monitoring these channels already they probably have already
dealt with a volume of traffic equal to what this individual proposes.

------
bgentry
They left out the word "jihad".

------
quackerhacker
This "operation," is just ridiculous and childish, and worst case say it could
actually pose a risk...I'm definitely a supporter of privacy, just closing ur
facebook, using linux, and turning off your phone during precious
conversations (reducing ur digital footprint)...that will do more than
creating an unnecessary risk like this.

~~~
hellcow
Turning off your phone doesn't disable the microphone. You have to physically
remove the battery.

~~~
quackerhacker
I know that was the case with Nextel phones, is that the same with iOS
devices?

~~~
hellcow
There's no evidence to the contrary, and Apple was named in the PRISM scandal,
so you have to operate under the assumption that it is. Sell it and buy a non-
smartphone with a removable battery.

------
touristtam
Not advocating the use of a spam bot, but surely it uses would be more
efficient ...

------
carlosn

      Is it down for anyone else?

~~~
rschmitty

        HTTP 200

